# How much boost....???



## Hitman (May 18, 2005)

How much boost can a 99 Nissan Altima engine handle????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Hitman said:


> How much boost can a 99 Nissan Altima engine handle????



depends what turbo, setup, engine mods, etc


----------

